# constituido e incluido / constituído e incluído



## ednalaura

Tengo una duda muy grande sobre estas dos palabras, constituido e incluido o constituído e incluído, si llevan o no acento en la última i? No me acuerdo de las reglas de acentuación, y algo me dice que llevan acento, pero no estoy segura... 
muchas gracias!


----------



## Uly

Llevan acento porque en cada palabra, la i constituye una sílaba.  Sin acento serían [kon.sti.twi.do] e [in.clwi.do].  Te das cuenta?


----------



## ednalaura

muchas gracias.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Me temo que no llevan acento.
El diptongo /ui/ está formado por dos vocales débiles.
Como cualquier sílaba, si debe llevar acento (por las reglas habituales), entonces se pone, pero si no debe (por ejemplo, por ser llana acabada en vocal, como en las palabras citadas), no se acentúa, porque ni siquiera acentuando se puede romper el diptongo.
construido, incluido, huir.
Un ejemplo que por las reglas habituales no debería llevar acento, pero que sí lo lleva para romper el diptongo: a-cen-tú-a (sin embargo: a-cen-tuan-do).

Saludos.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Uly said:


> [kon.sti.twi.do]


Sólo un apunte: la 's' va con la sílaba anterior.
[kons.ti.twi.do]


----------



## Outsider

No llevan acento, porque son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal.


----------



## ampurdan

Es que mucha gente, entre las cuales Uly, deduzco, y yo, lo pronunciamos como un hiato, es decir: [kons-ti-tu-i-do]. En tal caso debería llevar acento, pero no lo lleva y sé que ello ha sido objeto de una larga discusión académica que ahora mismo no puedo detallar porque no la recuerdo bien.


----------



## Outsider

ampurdan said:


> Es que mucha gente, entre las cuales Uly, deduzco, y yo, lo pronunciamos como un hiato, es decir: [kons-ti-tu-i-do].


No dejan de ser palabras llanas por eso...


----------



## ampurdan

Outsider said:


> No dejan de ser palabras llanas por eso...


 
Los hiatos se acentúan (como éste, jeje), aunque sucedan en palabras llanas acabadas en vocal, -n o -s o palabras agudas acabadas en consonante salvo -n y -s.


----------



## Outsider

Pero no cuando ambas vocales del hiato son cerradas.


----------



## Chloé2

No se acentúan, es el caso de "fué", yo hace montón de años, en el cole, lo acentuaba, después debió de haber una reforma en la gramática y dejaron de acentuarlo.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Si no os convence, sólo tenéis que ir a la página de la RAE, buscar el verbo construir y seguir el vínculo que hay en el cuadrado azul, donde os detalla su conjugación:
Infinitivo
construir
Participio
construido
Gerundio
construyendo​
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Éste es un caso delicado, porque se trata de diptongos (o hiatos) formados por dos vocales cerradas.

Si se trata de un diptongo y, por las reglas normales de acentuación, debe llevar una tilde, ésta se coloca sobre la segunda vocal (se considera el diptongo como creciente): _acuífero_, _casuística_, _demiúrgico_, _interviú_.

El principal problema se da cuando no debe llevar acento, que la pronunciación muchas veces es vacilante entre diptongo e hiato. La norma general es que, aunque se pronuncie más bien como hiato, se escribe como si fuera diptongo (en otras zonas se pronuncia más como diptongo) y, por lo tanto, sin tilde: _fluido_, _construir_, _jesuita_...


----------



## Outsider

Jellby said:


> Si se trata de un diptongo y, por las reglas normales de acentuación, debe llevar una tilde, ésta se coloca sobre la segunda vocal (se considera el diptongo como creciente): _acuífero_, _casuística_, _demiúrgico_, _interviú_.
> 
> El principal problema se da cuando no debe llevar acento, que la pronunciación muchas veces es vacilante entre diptongo e hiato. La norma general es que, aunque se pronuncie más bien como hiato, se escribe como si fuera diptongo (en otras zonas se pronuncia más como diptongo) y, por lo tanto, sin tilde: _fluido_, _construir_, _jesuita_...


No creo que sea así. Fíjese en la regra n.º 4.2 (página 25).


----------



## Jellby

Outsider said:


> No creo que sea así. Fíjese en la regra n.º 4.2 (página 25).



Bien, dice lo mismo que yo, pero no lo restringe a los diptiongos "iu" y "ui":

_Algunas de estas combinaciones vocálicas pueden articularse como hiatos (es decir, en dos sílabas), dependiendo de distintos factores: su lugar en la secuencia hablada, el mayor o menor esmero en la pronunciación, el origen geográfico o social de los hablantes, etc. Este es el caso, por ejemplo, de fluir, de incluido, de cruel, de desviado.
Sin embargo, a efectos de la acentuación gráfica, se considerará siempre que se trata de diptongos._

No obstante, en casos como "cruel" o "desviado", aun cuando se pronuncien como hiatos no surge la duda de la acentuación, puesto que el acento prosódico recae sobre la vocal abierta, mientras que la tilde para "romper el diptongo" se pone siempre sobre la cerrada. Esta "regla" se puede extender a los diptongos "iu" e "ui" considerándolos siempre como crecientes, con lo cual una tilde sobre la segunda vocal no rompería el diptongo.


----------



## Outsider

Jellby said:


> Bien, dice lo mismo que yo


No, dice que cuando las dos vocales son cerradas no importa si se pronuncian como diptongos o como hiatos. Nunca llevan tilde, en palabras como _constituido_.


----------



## Jellby

Outsider said:


> No, dice que cuando las dos vocales son cerradas no importa si se pronuncian como diptongos o como hiatos. Nunca llevan tilde, en palabras como _constituido_.



Sólo cuando no deben llevarlas según las normas generales de acentuación ("constituido" es llana y terminada en vocal). Pero cuando la sílaba tiene que llevar tilde, la lleva en la segunda vocal. No me lo he inventado yo, lo dice el DPD, que es quien da los ejemplos de "acuífero", "casuística", "demiúrgico" (palabras esdrújulas) e "interviú" (palabra aguda terminada en vocal).


----------



## Al3

NO llevan acento, pues ahora la unión de las vocales u + i, ambas débiles, para fines de acentuación NO forman hiato sino que se toman como diptongo, o sea una sóla sílaba aunque suenen como sílabas diferentes, aclaro, esto para fines de acentuación (in-clui-do). De cualquier manera aunque se dividan como sílabas diferentes, al no ser hiato y no cumplir la regla general de que los hiatos se acentúan, quedaría como grave terminada en vocal y de todas maneras no se acentúan (in-clu-i-do).
Esto está establecido así por la academia desde 1952, antes de esto sí se les ponía tilde en la i. Lo curioso es que mucha gente continúa poniéndoles el acento gráfico a pesar de que el cambio se hizo desde 1952.
Saludos.


----------



## student charly

Según una nueva regla, que acaban de sacar, en la que ya no se acentua la penúltima vocal, si la palabra termina en dos vocales, respetándola, por lo tanto, las frases deben quedar como en los siguientes ejemplos:

Si la frase: "Eso se diferencía", cambió por: "Eso se diferencia",

por lo tanto,

"El se descarría", cambia por: "El se descarria"

"Eso se acentúa", cambia por: "Eso se acentua"

"Eso se influencía", cambia por: "Eso se influencia"

"Ellos se asolean" (marcando la e), cambia por: "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la o)

etc.; si nó, que cada quien escriba y hable como quiera y pueda.


Por eso al principio escribí "acentua", no porque me haya equivocado.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Efectivamente, es como dice Charly.
Del DRAE:

Infinitivo
constituir
Participio
constituido
Gerundio
constituyendo​


Infinitivo
incluir
Participio
incluido
Gerundio
incluyendo​

Saludos


----------



## Al3

Hola Charly, ¿en qué revisión del DRAE se hizo esa modificación? La verdad desconocía ese cambio, pero independientemente de que existiera esta modificación o si de que terminan en dos vocales o no, "acentúan" debería seguir llevando acento gráfico en le u, pues al ser "u" vocal débil y "a" vocal fuerte deben formar hiato y respetar las reglas de acentuación de éstos, a no ser que eso también haya cambiado.
Saludos




student charly said:


> Según una nueva regla, que acaban de sacar, en la que ya no se acentua la penúltima vocal, si la palabra termina en dos vocales, respetándola, por lo tanto, las frases deben quedar como en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> Si la frase: "Eso se diferencía", cambió por: "Eso se diferencia",
> 
> por lo tanto,
> 
> "El se descarría", cambia por: "El se descarria"
> 
> "Eso se acentúa", cambia por: "Eso se acentua"
> 
> "Eso se influencía", cambia por: "Eso se influencia"
> 
> "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la e), cambia por: "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la o)
> 
> etc.; si nó, que cada quien escriba y hable como quiera y pueda.
> 
> 
> Por eso al principio escribí "acentua", no porque me haya equivocado.


----------



## Esternocleido

Dos vocales débiles no puden formar diptongo. Por lo tanto, para qué poner acento si no hay diptongo que romper. No hay lugar a hiato. Es una palabra de cinco sílabas, sin más.


----------



## Uly

Yo sé que todo lo que propone y dispone DRAE se acepta sin cuestionarlo, pero a mí me parece que quitarle el acento a palabras tales como acentúa, búho, sólo entre un sinfin de ejemplos, es quitarle a nuestra ortografía uno de los aspectos más bonitos y más interesantes que posee. Cuando yo estaba aprendiendo a leer y escribir, la única duda era la de cuándo usar c en lugar de s/z. Todo lo demás se aclaraba mediante la ortografía.


----------



## Al3

Ojo, no confundir "constituido e incluido" sin acento (dos vocales débiles), con "acentúa", con acento gráfico en la u y en donde hay una vocal débil y una fuerte.
Saludos.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
En Colombia, también parece que pronunciamos /u*í*/ cuando viene en sílaba acentuada de palabra llana, pero solo con los participios pasivos de los verbos en "-uir".

Lo habitual en el castellano, para no marcar tilde, es que la vocal menos aguda se lleve el acento. En este caso, nos parece que la i es la vocal más aguda, por lo que tendemos a pensar que debería llevar una tilde cuando se pronuncia acentuada. 

El punto —no tengo la fuente— es que no hay palabras graves que lleven en su sílaba acentuada el diptongo /*ú*i/, con el esfuerzo en la u. Por eso, no llevan tilde: Huila, Coahuila, huiro, druida, huida, descuido, ruido, etc., que presentan el mismo caso gráfico de: construido, atribuido, constituido, disminuido, fluido, huido e incluido. 

Saludos,


----------



## elkolodj

student charly said:


> Según una nueva regla, que acaban de sacar, en la que ya no se acentua la penúltima vocal, si la palabra termina en dos vocales, respetándola, por lo tanto, las frases deben quedar como en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> Si la frase: "Eso se diferencía", cambió por: "Eso se diferencia",
> 
> por lo tanto,
> 
> "El se descarría", cambia por: "El se descarria"
> 
> "Eso se acentúa", cambia por: "Eso se acentua"
> 
> "Eso se influencía", cambia por: "Eso se influencia"
> 
> "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la e), cambia por: "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la o)
> 
> etc.; si nó, que cada quien escriba y hable como quiera y pueda.
> 
> 
> Por eso al principio escribí "acentua", no porque me haya equivocado.



Pero entonces no se distinguiría si digo: hacia o hacía.
Entiendo que sólo aplica para, como bien han dicho, las palabras graves, que en el caso de "constituido" terminan en vocal y no deben acentuarse.


----------



## chactada

Uly said:


> Llevan acento porque en cada palabra, la i constituye una sílaba.  Sin acento serían [kon.sti.twi.do] e [in.clwi.do].  Te das cuenta?


Tu respuesta y la explicación son incorrectas. Además estás separando las sílabas como si se tratara de inglés. La segmentación no funciona igual en ambos idiomas.

Exactamente!



Ana_Fi said:


> Me temo que no llevan acento.
> El diptongo /ui/ está formado por dos vocales débiles.
> Como cualquier sílaba, si debe llevar acento (por las reglas habituales), entonces se pone, pero si no debe (por ejemplo, por ser llana acabada en vocal, como en las palabras citadas), no se acentúa, porque ni siquiera acentuando se puede romper el diptongo.
> construido, incluido, huir.
> Un ejemplo que por las reglas habituales no debería llevar acento, pero que sí lo lleva para romper el diptongo: a-cen-tú-a (sin embargo: a-cen-tuan-do).
> 
> Saludos.



Buena explicación



student charly said:


> Según una nueva regla, que acaban de sacar, en la que ya no se acentua la penúltima vocal, si la palabra termina en dos vocales, respetándola, por lo tanto, las frases deben quedar como en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> Si la frase: "Eso se diferencía", cambió por: "Eso se diferencia",
> 
> por lo tanto,
> 
> "El se descarría", cambia por: "El se descarria"
> 
> "Eso se acentúa", cambia por: "Eso se acentua"
> 
> "Eso se influencía", cambia por: "Eso se influencia"
> 
> "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la e), cambia por: "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la o)
> 
> etc.; si nó, que cada quien escriba y hable como quiera y pueda.
> 
> 
> Por eso al principio escribí "acentua", no porque me haya equivocado.



Pero qué manera de mal interpretar !!!! No existe "Eso se influencía" como tampoco "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la o)


----------



## Cronopio33

No existe el cambio de "diferencía" a diferencia o de "influencía" a influencia porque ¡jamás se escribieron o pronunciaron con acento! ¿De dónde has sacado eso?
Si te fijas en rae.es verás que los otros cambios que pones tampoco están registrados. Continúa existiendo descarría, acentúa, etc.

No entiendo de dónde has sacado esta "nueva regla".
Saludos.



student charly said:


> Según una nueva regla, que acaban de sacar, en la que ya no se acentua la penúltima vocal, si la palabra termina en dos vocales, respetándola, por lo tanto, las frases deben quedar como en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> Si la frase: "Eso se diferencía", cambió por: "Eso se diferencia",
> 
> por lo tanto,
> 
> "El se descarría", cambia por: "El se descarria"
> 
> "Eso se acentúa", cambia por: "Eso se acentua"
> 
> "Eso se influencía", cambia por: "Eso se influencia"
> 
> "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la e), cambia por: "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la o)
> 
> etc.; si nó, que cada quien escriba y hable como quiera y pueda.
> 
> 
> Por eso al principio escribí "acentua", no porque me haya equivocado.


----------



## JuanPabL0

No es acento, es TILDE


----------



## Peterdg

JuanPabL0 said:


> No es acento, es TILDE


Te equivocas.

Del DRAE


> *acento
> **2. *m. Tilde, rayita oblicua que en la ortografía española vigente baja de derecha a izquierda de quien escribe o lee. Se usa para indicar en determinados casos la mayor fuerza espiratoria de la sílaba cuya vocal la lleva, p. ej., _cámara, símbolo, útil, allá, salió;_ y también para distinguir una palabra o forma de otra escrita con iguales letras, p. ej., _sólo,_ adverbio, frente a _solo,_ adjetivo; o con ambos fines a la vez, p. ej., _tomó_ frente a _tomo; él,_ pronombre personal, frente a _el,_ artículo.


----------



## Gaby9

student charly said:


> Según una nueva regla, que acaban de sacar, en la que ya no se acentua la penúltima vocal, si la palabra termina en dos vocales, respetándola, por lo tanto, las frases deben quedar como en los siguientes ejemplos:
> 
> Si la frase: "Eso se diferencía", cambió por: "Eso se diferencia",
> 
> por lo tanto,
> 
> "El se descarría", cambia por: "El se descarria"
> 
> "Eso se acentúa", cambia por: "Eso se acentua"
> 
> "Eso se influencía", cambia por: "Eso se influencia"
> 
> "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la e), cambia por: "Ellos se asolean" (marcando la o)
> 
> etc.; si nó, que cada quien escriba y hable como quiera y pueda.
> 
> 
> Por eso al principio escribí "acentua", no porque me haya equivocado.





Me gustaría conocer cuál regla es esa que mencionas, dado que hasta donde yo sé si llevan acento para poder diferenciarlas, p.e. no es lo mismo 'diferencía' que 'diferencia', comenzando desde la pronunciación hasta en significado. Me parece dudosa tu información, por eso te pido más información.


----------



## jilar

ampurdan said:


> Es que mucha gente, entre las cuales Uly, deduzco, y yo, lo pronunciamos como un hiato, es decir: [kons-ti-tu-i-do]. En tal caso debería llevar acento, pero no lo lleva y sé que ello ha sido objeto de una larga discusión académica que ahora mismo no puedo detallar porque no la recuerdo bien.



Llego aquí porque hace unos días estuve mirando la nueva ortografía que publicó la RAE en 2010. Las novedades son numerosas, respecto a lo que yo estudié en el colegio (ya han pasado muchos años de esto). Entre eso y que luego cada cual tiene su forma de verlo, me refiero a la acentuación en español, llevo unos días que leo varios textos, en Internet, y voy analizando cómo se debería leer lo que está escrito. O mejor dicho, que hay gente que pasa olímpicamente de colocar muchas tildes, excepto quizá de las más obvias, como por ejemplo, camión, administración, canción, ...

Y hago esto, como decía, por haber llegado a un artículo en el cual el autor proponía eliminar la tilde (acento gráfico) completamente. Su argumento principal era que sólo en español se empleaba tal acento (que en italiano se hizo, pero se eliminó finalmente) y que la gente ya sabe cómo pronunciar las palabras, y cuando no lo sepa, tendría que mirar un diccionario, donde se reflejaría la fonética de la misma, tal cual hacen en inglés por ejemplo.

En fin, el caso es que me encontré la palabra "incluido", así escrita, sin tilde, y como estaba realizando esta tarea que aquí explico automáticamente la leí/pronuncié de esta forma:
1. [in. 'klui. do]

Cosa que me chocó, porque, como dijo ampurdan, en mi entorno decimos:
2. [in. klu. 'i. do]
Separamos claramente la U de la I, por lo tanto no generamos diptongo, y así nos sale una palabra con 4 sílabas.

Inmediatamente me puse a pensar en otra palabra que incluyera esa unión de vocales, y me vino a la cabeza la palabra "descuida/o" de descuidar.
Esta la pronunciamos en mi entorno de diferente manera:
3. [des. 'kui. da] 3 sílabas, UI va en la misma sílaba, formamos diptongo por lo tanto.

Entonces, si la norma actual (porque mira que hacen cambios los académicos  ) dice que ambas palabras se escriben sin tilde, esto es:
Incluido y descuida.
Tendría que haber un modo, para el caso de quienes formen la fonética nº 2, de aclarar que se pronuncian ambas vocales por separado, diferente a la unión de UI en la fonética 3.
Porque, si no, la palabra "incluido", así escrita, se ha de pronunciar según la forma 1. Y, la escritura, para mí, debe ser un reflejo de lo hablado, y no al contrario.

¿Quién habla según la fonética 1? Nunca lo he oído así.

A ver quién se anima con el tema de nuevo 

PD: Por cierto, sorprende que tras hacer la tarea que ahí explico, se entiende perfectamente lo que escribe la gente, incluso sin que aparezca tilde alguna. Y mientras conozcas o no dudes de la manera de "decir" una palabra se puede leer del tirón perfectamente. Incluso obviando la tilde diacrítica (el contexto de la frase te aporta el sentido)
Sólo cuando llegas a palabras desconocidas totalmente o cuando dudas (por ejemplo, "sutil" siempre me ha generado dudas, pues la mayoría de palabras acabadas en -il son llanas y así llevan tilde, mientras sutil es aguda y así no necesita tilde: ágil, fácil, útil, táctil (que hasta vemos tactil por influencia del inglés, diría), difícil, débil, ...


----------

